# Serrasalmus eigenmanni



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that are being confused about S. eigenmanni distribution in S.A. below is the official distribution of S. eigenmanni. Why the "windbag" remark? I recieved an email stating that "some fried fish" guy was saying that I was wrong and a windbag because S. eigenmanni is not found in the Amazon basin. Oh well, to each their own. Tell it to science.









Taken from current scientific locality data and revised by Dr. M. Jegu: 
Serrasalmus eigenmanni Norman 1929. Characidae: Serrasalminae. Distribution: Amazon R. basin and N. and e. Guiana Shield rivers: Brazil, French Guiana, Guyana, Suriname and Venezuela.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm now confused. I thought they were brycons.







Someone called you a windbag,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted Today, 02:27 PM
> I'm now confused. I thought they were brycons. *Someone called you a windbag*,


Yup, If was really a 'windbag' I'd welcome it. I could float around above all the BS.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice update. Thanks :nod: !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL you have the best info on piranha out there.. windbag? lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DiPpY eGgS Posted Today, 04:21 PM
> LOL you have the best info on piranha out there.. windbag? lol


Could be the real problem.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol ...a windbag??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> maxinout13 Posted Today, 08:27 AM
> lol ...a windbag??


Well yah. Let's look at its definition; _a gasbag: a boring person who talks a great deal about uninteresting topics._

If that is the definition of me, it just means the person who said it is mentally challenged.









Anyway, S. eigenmanni is very widespread with the Bolivian S. hollandi becoming a synonym of that species...........you know, that would be uninteresting topic to someone that really doesn't care about piranhas.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol nice frank well i think your topics are very interesting









not to mention so freakin informative!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

So Frank, is it correct to say they are a serra or did you make a typo and meant Pristobrycon. Please clear up my confusion :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted Today, 01:24 PM
> So Frank, is it correct to say they are a serra or did you make a typo and meant Pristobrycon. *Please clear up my confusion *


Clear up mine.









Science is still arguing what is a Serra and what is a Pristo since fish like eigenmanni starting out looking like a Serra then looks like it ran into a wall after it grows up past the juvie stage.









Jegu says its a Pristobryon, Fink says its a Serrasalmus. I think its a pristo-serra.
















Just kidding. Presently, Serrasalmus remains the correct genus until its fully accepted as something different. That is until the next century........oops being a windbag again.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

WINDBAG I LOVE IT HAHAHAHA!

i bet the person feels like a complete ass who said it ! if not they should.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> maxinout13 Posted Today, 02:12 PM
> WINDBAG I LOVE IT HAHAHAHA!
> 
> i bet the person feels like a complete ass who said it ! if not they should.


Who knows? Who really cares, I'm just having some fun with it here.









BTW here is photo of S. eigenmmani Brazil/Para. I suppose, those field collectors are windbags too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, at least for my lifetime. Thanks for sharing the pic. Sweet specimen. I can only hope mine grows and looks half that nice.


----------

